# Storm Door Brand Suggestions



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am thrilled with my new Larson storm door from Lowes. The construction is great. I love the foot-operated lower closer, the cover strips for the screw holes on the rails, and the handle hardware. 

While I did have a_ little_ difficulty with the installation because of inexperience, the instructions are very clear. 

I think I paid something like $250-$300 for it. As this is the first one I have ever bought and installed, I don't know how it compares to other brands, but I feel it's worth every penny.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I almost always use Larson’s, mainly because there always in stock at my local lumber yard. 

I’ve never had a problem with a Larson, even with their lower end stuff.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

+1 on Larson.
Installed a good many of them, never a complaint.
The BB store versions may not be the same quality any more though, many companies lower quality to sell quantity to them. I hope Larson did not allow that.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a Larson storm door installed by Lowe's last November. I'm very happy with it. 

What's even better is that someone from corporate marked them down $130 less than they should have been. My son-in-law called me from Lowe's and told me to get over there right away if I still planned on buying one. :thumbup:

Mine is just like Jay 78's door, except that it has an upper and lower glass with a screen that rolls up. I think it's called Tradewinds Full-view.

IMO the full glass door like Jay has looks nicer, but I needed to have a screen on it for ventilation.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

ProVia makes an excellent storm, but they are a little pricey. The Larsons, Anderson's etc will still do a nice job, as long as you dont buy the $99 special.


----------



## garback (Feb 20, 2011)

I went looking for a storm door at Lowe's today and found a Larson I liked. It looks just like the one in the picture above. Before purchasing it I asked how easy it was to install. The clerk behind the counter started throwing out terms I had never heard of then told me I was best off buying the $97 installation. Now I am not experienced but I am not here to pay for installation, I am here to do it myself. So, what do I need to install this door myself? I have a similar door already in place but it is old and I want to replace it. How difficult will the install be for someone who has never done one?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

They're pretty basic, and should come with instructions as well.

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Installing a storm door is an easy DIY project if you own some basic tools. 

Here’s a Larson Installation Video. Hope it helps. 

http://www.larsondoors.com/storm_doors/how_to_install_instructions/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pay the $100-- Lots of holes to drill---including the 3/4 inch lock hole--

Installing it is not brain surgery,however,I think having it installed is not a bad idea.

I've been called in several times to bail out a frustrated home owner who gave up on the storm door.

Just my 2 cents.---Mike---


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

garback said:


> I went looking for a storm door at Lowe's today and found a Larson I liked. It looks just like the one in the picture above. Before purchasing it I asked how easy it was to install. The clerk behind the counter started throwing out terms I had never heard of then told me I was best off buying the $97 installation. Now I am not experienced but I am not here to pay for installation, I am here to do it myself. So, what do I need to install this door myself? I have a similar door already in place but it is old and I want to replace it. How difficult will the install be for someone who has never done one?


However handy you are, I'm willing to bet I'm less handy. With that said, I don't think it's difficult at all, and if I can do it, I honestly think anyone can.

As I said earlier, I ran into a little speed bump during the installation, but the solution was simple - I just needed to shim one side a bit to get it to hang properly. Had I known that in advance, I could have done the complete installation in less than 2 hours. This is coming from a guy who has never even _thought_ about installing a door before and with about zero DIY experience. 

I would imagine that the easy to understand instructions included with my particular Larson applies to all Larson storm doors. Also, I learned a lot simply by taking the old door down.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

garback said:


> I went looking for a storm door at Lowe's today and found a Larson I liked. It looks just like the one in the picture above. Before purchasing it I asked how easy it was to install. The clerk behind the counter started throwing out terms I had never heard of then told me I was best off buying the $97 installation. Now I am not experienced but I am not here to pay for installation, I am here to do it myself. So, what do I need to install this door myself? I have a similar door already in place but it is old and I want to replace it. How difficult will the install be for someone who has never done one?


Items needed: instruction manual, basic tools, mechanical inclination, and access to diychatroom if you get stuck.:yes:... It really depends on what you value more. If it is your time, then spend the $100 bucks to save you a few hrs of work. If you place a high value on the satisfaction of doing things yourself, then go that route.


----------



## garback (Feb 20, 2011)

I am going to do it. I am trying to learn as much as I can about anything "handy" . I'll let you know how it goes. Pictures and report to follow. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

garback said:


> I am going to do it. I am trying to learn as much as I can about anything "handy" . I'll let you know how it goes. Pictures and report to follow. Maybe next weekend.


Good or you, :thumbsup: lots of help here encase you get stuck.


----------



## cep89 (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought a Pella storm door form Lowes. It looks like the picture early in this thread. No complaints, looks and works great, easy to install. The salesman at Lowes told me that Pella and Larson are owned by the same company now.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

One question to always ask the sales people, no matter which store you are looking at storm doors, storm windows, patio doors, french doors, casement windows, or storm windows: IF I have a problem, say five years from now, where do I look to find the manufacturers name and the model number of this unit? I have not found a manufacturer yet who does this. I do "Household HandyMan" type work and this is a pet peeve of mine to identify a door or window to obtain repair parts. I'm working on a sliding casement window now that needs new rollers on the bottom. NO I.D. and I cannot find the parts at any of the places here that sell windows. I've actually been told that they have never seen solid brass rollers and pins in this application. But they are.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

I got the $99 installation from Lowe's because it includes free delivery, and I don't own a truck. :thumbup:


----------



## cep89 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thurman - You have a good point, the ID info is normally a sticker that falls off after a few years and then you left with no ID on a window that will last 20 - 30 years. I think the problem is that we buy these windows based on cost and it is much cheaper to put a sticker on than engrave the ID on it.


----------



## garback (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I have done it. Storm door is installed. It was not easy. I can see why it is suggested to pay for the installation. However I would not have the sense of accomplishment that I do now. Larson made a good door but the instructions are lacking in several places. And I was forced to make some minor modifications to the door jam which meant I got to buy a new tool. A neat little dremel. I also started the project with a massive hangover so I was not 100% from the start. I am happy I did it myself.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Thurman said:


> One question to always ask the sales people, no matter which store you are looking at storm doors, storm windows, patio doors, french doors, casement windows, or storm windows: IF I have a problem, say five years from now, where do I look to find the manufacturers name and the model number of this unit? I have not found a manufacturer yet who does this. I do "Household HandyMan" type work and this is a pet peeve of mine to identify a door or window to obtain repair parts. I'm working on a sliding casement window now that needs new rollers on the bottom. NO I.D. and I cannot find the parts at any of the places here that sell windows. I've actually been told that they have never seen solid brass rollers and pins in this application. But they are.


Whats a sliding casement??:huh: Most sliders that I've seen have brass rollers, and are similar if not the exact same product... Maybe I misunderstood you though? ...Most hardware for windows, etc is made by just a few companies. _Truth_ is one of the larger ones. If you just google it, most of these hardware companies actually have online catalogs... Hope that helps.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

garback said:


> Well I have done it. Storm door is installed. It was not easy. I can see why it is suggested to pay for the installation. However I would not have the sense of accomplishment that I do now. Larson made a good door but the instructions are lacking in several places. And I was forced to make some minor modifications to the door jam which meant I got to buy a new tool. A neat little dremel. I also started the project with a massive hangover so I was not 100% from the start. I am happy I did it myself.


Most construction professionals also start the day with a massive hangover, so you were right on track!:laughing:


----------



## Juliediy (Apr 5, 2011)

*storm door*

I recently installed the Anderson Door from Home Depot. It's strong and closes well. I would highly recommend it. Easy to install once you think twice and remove the glass first...duh.
J:laughing:


----------



## garback (Feb 20, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> Most construction professionals also start the day with a massive hangover, so you were right on track!:laughing:


Well I wouldn't call myself a _construction_ professional but I am a pro at hangovers. :thumbsup:


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I really thought that I saw a reply from someone that stated something about some sort of warranty on the hardware of the door that allowed a person to get new hardware every couple of years. Am I dreaming or did someone mention this? If so, what brand was it? 

I am leaning toward going with the Pella door from Lowes over the Larson because Lowes is offering a 10% discount this weekend. Is this savings worth it for Pella over Larson in your opinion? Also Pella offers the door hardware color that I want. With Larson I have to special order the color I want. Thus additional cost. Thanks!


----------



## MarshSt (Apr 8, 2011)

*Door style opinion*

Here's my .02, a little late since it sounds like the door is already in . I installed one similar to the picture at the beginning. I think it was a Larson from lowes. The installation and door quality were not a problem. 
The issue I have with the door is with the all one piece glass and screen panels. They are kind of a pain to swap out but not bad with a little practice. When the glass is in the door is pretty much air tight and the screen moves a lot of air.
The biggest gripe I have is with the full screen panel in place. The door has dual closers and they work with some real "authority" with just the screen in, even on the lowest setting. If you open the door and then attempt to walk through it without hanging onto the handle, it tries to close quickly behind you. This usually results in an elbow or hip stuck through the screen since there isn't anything solid out in the center of the door. Our door doesn't get a lot of traffic but it's something to consider when deciding on the door style. I like the benefit of the full panels but it would be nice to have some type of push bar to save the screen.

Steve


----------

